# Show me your cupcakes!



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what has come over me recently however I keep baking cupcakes! Now I am not very good at baking so mine never turn out exactly how they should, but still taste OK!  I was wondering if any of you guys like baking cupcakes? If so please post a photo and maybe even share the recipe! 





  	these were my latest creation - marshmellow cupcakes.  however they went wrong because they never rose up in the oven! you're meant to hollow them out and drop melted marshmellow into them but because mine were so small this just wasn't an option!


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 8, 2011)

As long as they taste good, right? They look delish!  I love cupcakes! I am kind of known as the cupcake queen to my coworkers...
  	I highly recommend The Cake Book by Tish Boyle for cake recipes, everything I have made from her cookbook is amazing. I also get a lot of recipes from Wilton's website. Here are a few pics of cupcakes I have made in the past year for various occasions. 

  	This is one of my all time fave, chocolate cupcakes with vanilla bean frosting! 




  	Here are some fun Pumpkin Cupcake Pops I made for halloween last year.. They are a pain to make but fun to eat! 




  	Yummy Red Velvet cake with white chocolate cream cheese frosting for Valentine's Day! 




  	These are actually brownies made in a mini cupcake pan then frosted with a light mint flavored buttercream. Green for St. Patty's Day!




  	I love chocolate! haha This day I made a batch of chocolate cupcakes and made vanilla frosting. I left a third of the frosting plain, added instant coffee to a third and cocoa powder to the last third. Chocolate cupcakes done 3 ways!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2011)

oh my goodness!!! all your yummy creations put mine to shame! wow! i love your pumpkin pops! they are so cute!! 

  	i made some banoffee whoopie pies last week which tasted amazing! on sunday i shall be making choc peanut butter ones


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 10, 2011)

That sounds so yummy! Since posting this the other night, I have been wanting to make some cupcakes. Hopefully I'll get some time this weekend.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 19, 2011)

Everyones cupcakes looks delicious! I can't wait to post mine, I didn't post pictures of the vanilla butter cupcakes I made this weekend. Next time I bake, I shall certainly post 

  	Can we post recipies, too?


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are some cupcakes I made.  Yellow cupcakes with buttercream frosting and coconut cupcakes with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## paperfishies (Jan 15, 2012)

These are some of my creations!  I love to bake!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 9, 2012)

They all look delicious!
  	I´m not a good baker,
  	but I can cook.
  	I wish I could bake too...


----------

